# Problema Kernel: /var/log/messages??? SPARITO!!?? [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve a tutti ragazzi!

io ho un problema con il mio kernel... da come avrete facilmente intuito dal titolo, non ho il file /var/log/messages!! 

Il bello è che il mio portatile funziona perfettamente... io ho un Toshiba Satellite A100-370 con KDE 4.4 e il kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

Potete aiutarmi??? Perchè ho Googolato un pò, ma non ho trovato niente che riguardasse il mio problema...

Grazie in anticipo x le risposte

Ciaoooo 

EgLast edited by jezet on Mon Aug 09, 2010 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

come da handbook installati un system logger e avvialo al boot

(es syslog-ng)

----------

## jezet

Ciao Onip, prima di tutto grazie per la risposta...

Però c'è un problema... io ho già installato sia syslog-ng, ma forse non l'avevo aggiunto al runlevel di default...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinceramente non sò cosa intendi per:

 *Quote:*   

>  e avvialo al boot 

 

Grazie mille, 

Ciaoooo

----------

## jezet

NONONO scusa, adesso funziona... grazie mille, il mio amato messages è tornato...

Evidentemente avevo saltato un passaggio durante l'installazione...

Ciaooo 

Eg

P.S Adesso si può mettere RISOLTO!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

 *jezet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S Adesso si può mettere RISOLTO!!  

 

chi fa da se fa per tre: modifica il titolo del primo post   :Wink: 

----------

